

Show HN: Hacker Typer [joke] - duiker101
http://duiker101.tk/hackertyper/
Ever wanted to type as fast as those amazing hackers in the movies? now you can! just write something.<p>Yes, i was really bored.<p>To change writing speed: javascript:writer.speed=10;
======
olalonde
Reminds me of good old

    
    
        hexdump -C < /dev/urandom | grep "ca fe"

~~~
pavel_lishin
For awhile, I'd run

    
    
        hexdump -C < /dev/urandom | grep "c0 ff ee"
    

as a fake screensaver if I walked away from the computer for awhile, but it
seems to eat processor cycles like crazy. :/

<http://i.imgur.com/bSkoX.png>

------
yuvadam
Feature request: make every "enter" key press complete the current line.

------
s0urceror
Now I can be a Hollywood movie hacker too!

~~~
chopsueyar
Where's the GUI?

~~~
schallis
You need Visual Basic for that <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU>

------
lsb
There looks like a syntax error early on with the ternary operator:

    
    
      nblocks = nblocks ? : 1;

~~~
brodd
that's actually valid C through a GCC extension:
[http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.5.0/gcc/Conditionals.htm...](http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.5.0/gcc/Conditionals.html#Conditionals)

~~~
wnoise
valid "C".

------
johncoltrane
Nice! My son loves to type random gibberish in a Vim window and now he is
going to type "real" code!

~~~
ludwigvan
How does one generate random data in a computer? Put a new cs student in front
of a vim screen.

(Not my joke, but can't find the original one at the moment, I guess I read it
on twitter recently.)

------
chad_oliver
How is the code generated? Is is scraped from publicly-accessible repositories
(e.g. on github), or is it somehow generated on demand?

~~~
duiker101
random code taken from github, i think it was clone of some kernel from linus.

~~~
hayeah
it would be cool if you do ngram analysis that generates code based on
keystrokes

------
sp332
I'm not sure how, but I knew this was kernel code about halfway through the
first function. It's strange, because I've never written any kernel code
before. Is there any dead giveaway in the first function that says, "This is
code from the kernel"?

~~~
bxr
The things that stuck out to me were a kmalloc/kfree and a goto/label (which
isn't the biggest giveaway, but the only C I've seen that used gotos and
wasn't terrible code is the linux kernel, the goto is also used in the same
style as they are in the kernel).

------
statictype

        struct group_info init_groups = { .usage = ATOMIC_INIT(2) };
    

Is this legal ANSI C?

You can initialize structs using .field = value ? Or is something else going
on here?

~~~
ramchip
Yes, it's C99.

[http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxpcomp/v8v101/top...](http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxpcomp/v8v101/topic/com.ibm.xlcpp8l.doc/language/ref/designators.htm#designators)

------
hbz
I loved this.

Could you please specify a monospaced font? It just feels so wrong otherwise.

~~~
duiker101
done!

~~~
tga
not done!

the font is still my browser's beautiful Serif (not overridden)

~~~
duiker101
extreamly strange, a lot of things changed in the last 24hrs might i ask you
what browser are you using?

EDIT: you were correct, my mistke, too hurry, can you check now? Thanks

------
skimbrel
Is there any reason this shouldn't work on an iOS device? It's all Javascript.
I just can't get my iPad to pop up a keyboard to start triggering keypress
events.

~~~
incredimike
This js simply binds an "KeyDown" event listener to the document. There are no
actual input fields so an iOS device.. that's why you don't get a keyboard.

------
hayeah
wow, he exactly duplicated my sentient EMACS setup! My job is jeopardize.

------
palish
This is brilliant.

------
incredimike
This is BS.. Hackers don't write comments!

------
michaelpaul
Ok boss, i'm working hard here!

------
ignifero
Wow, my typing speed has improved lately ...

